# Islay and Jura



## Diverdad (Nov 29, 2014)

Hello all, has anyone stayed on Islay or Jura?
Any recommendations for camp sites or wild camping?

Thanks in advance.

Lee


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I have stayed on Islay when I used to go diving. Stayed in a hotel so cannot comment on camp sites. But Islay itself is one of the most beautiful places I have ever been too. Every person I met was so friendly and helpful and when I get my MH in April this will be one of the places I want to visit this year.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have been to Islay. Cant remember where we stayed but wilding was pretty easy. We spent one night in the car park of the Bowmore distillery as when we came out nobody was fit to drive. 

I have found all the islands very friendly and wilding dead easy. Done 18 or 19 I think now.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've had plenty of islays and some Jura, but never had the pleasure of going there, would love to sometime 8)


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

Went to Islay in 2013. Had a couple of nights at the Port Mor campsite just outside Port Charlotte - it's a short walk into the village and there are places to eat. It shares facilities with the sports club and has a cafe.
We also stayed at Kintra which is a site in the dunes at the bottom of the island. The facilities are very limited there - the water had to be boiled before drinking so not a place to fill up. Lovely spot though - right on the beach.
We wilded at the nature reserve car park on the Oa peninsula. The road out there is long and a bit rough in spots but well worth the effort - there's a great walk out to a monument at the Mull of Oa.

Can recommend the cafe/restaurant at the Ardbeg distillery and the whisky everywhere! Lagavulin was my favourite.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Mmmm interesting, just starting to sketch out a plan for this years trip. Islay and Jura might be options. How about Colonsay?

Steve.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Like Revise I have visited every single island off the West coast of Scotland, as far out as St Kilda, but everyone has been on a live aboard diving boat so time ashore was limited..
I remember one of the small Isles Muck ,we went ashore down a grass track to a crofters cottage, the skipper said it was the only pub on the island... He walked in and said something in Gaelic to this little old lady who invited us all in.. Then it became spooky!, a curtain was pulled back in her living room and a bar appeared and that was the pub, we had an amazing night..

Same with Isle of Sky I have been loads of time but only tied up to the harbour wall, but a couple of years back we went up in the van with the grandkids on their first trip to Scotland and we toured round, I never associate Scotland with motor homes, just dive boats :roll: ..

ray.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Been researching and found out that there's a festival of Malt and music on Islay last week in May, so will definately fit that into the schedule.


Steve.


----------



## Diverdad (Nov 29, 2014)

Bit of a trip report; we had a great time on both Islay and jura.
Stayed at Port Mor (islay) for a couple of nights, nice place with good facilities.
Wild camped the rest of the time. Both Islands stunningly beautiful and great wildlife.

Be careful on the ferry to Jura; check with the ferry man as you may catch the back of the motorhome when disembarking, we did but we have a rear protector bar and the island was well worth the grounding!
Would recommend the trip, we fancy colonsay next.
Oh, the diving was good too.

Lee


----------

